# M - 39 Cannabis Has Anyone Grown This Strain?



## dinon39 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi There
i purchases 10 seeds of m 39 from Quebec cannabis seeds and it seems that this is on of the fastest cannabis strain flowers in 39 to 45 days. was wondering if anyone grown this strain before? here is a pic http://quebeccannabisseeds.com/products/m-39-feminized-cannabis-seeds


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2015)

I seriously question whether this will flower in 39 days (and I have never heard of this seedbank).  A cross of Northern Lights #5 (which has a 8-9 week flowering period)and a Skunk #1 (with a 8-9 week flowering period) has created a 39 day flowering plant?

I have found that if it sounds too good to be true, that it probably isn't.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2015)

I was going to say that but she says it more succinctly.  I have serious doubts about any plant that finishes up in 40 days.  Sorry, wish it was true.


----------



## dinon39 (Apr 13, 2015)

i spoke with 2 guys today that have grown m 39 for over a year the told me that it is one of the quickest strains out the that why they grow so long.
and that yes flowering period is 39 days but they cut them at 42 to 44 days


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I seriously question whether this will flower in 39 days (and I have never heard of this seedbank). A cross of Northern Lights #5 (which has a 8-9 week flowering period)and a Skunk #1 (with a 8-9 week flowering period) has created a 39 day flowering plant?
> 
> I have found that if it sounds too good to be true, that it probably isn't.


 This was a SSSC strain. It wasn't NL#5 x skunk #1, it was basic 5 x skunk #1. Basic 5 was a ruderalis variant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2015)

Umbra--The web site he linked says that it is a cross between NL #5 and Skunk #1? From the description, this one sounds to be something that Quebec Canadian Seeds bred.

Dinon, I find that a lot of people harvest too early. I would have to see this with my own eyes, like amber trichs in 39 days, to believe that they are actually ready in 39 days.


----------



## dinon39 (Apr 13, 2015)

am 2 week in veg now they look great planning to put them in bud next week so i will put pics up


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 13, 2015)

forsure post pics an keep us updated, curious to see the outcome..BtL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2015)

I am looking forward to seeing how they do also.  Why not post up some pics now?


----------



## dinon39 (Apr 15, 2015)

here is a picture of one its 19 day old and i amazed by the size of the stem you cat really see on the picture but its thick like that all the way to the top. going to put them on 12/12 tonight 

View attachment DSC_0105.jpg


View attachment DSC_0107.jpg


View attachment DSC_0106.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 19, 2015)

I grow a strain called skunk44 by seedsman. I've popped ten beans Of it and not one finished in 44 days like it was represented to. (Top44xskunk#1)x(skunk#1xtop44). But IMO At 44 days the buds just weren't developed enough. I think it's not enough time to grow a sizeable harvest.


----------



## Bongofury (Apr 19, 2015)

19 days old? WOW Mine are 20 days old and are only 4" tall.


----------



## dinon39 (May 20, 2015)

Hi here is an update on the M 39 
i forgot to take pic at different weeks but here are some pics there on day 39 
i finally cut them down 3 days later on day 42 the buds on this train are hard as a rock
View attachment DSC_0003.jpg


View attachment DSC_0028.jpg


View attachment DSC_0032.jpg


View attachment DSC_0040.jpg


View attachment M-39 cannabis bud1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 21, 2015)

no doubt looks good!


----------

